# Wanted: Weinmann brake hoods



## DCLane (27 May 2013)

Having picked up an old Raleigh Team; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-1980s-RALEIGH-TEAM-RACER-RACING-BIKE-/190846509447 it's got old-style Weinmann brakes. The hoods are solid and cracked, so I'll need to replace them.

They look like no. 2 here:



Does anyone have a spare set laid about that I can relieve them of for a reasonable price?

If not, any ideas where I can get some please?

Thanks


----------



## ianjmcd (30 May 2013)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/bike-componenets/1019516189 this guy has a set try contacting him


----------

